# If you had $30,000



## fredthe (Aug 7, 2009)

Some recent threads (this really applies to multiple forums) have got me to thinking...

If you had a 20-year old theater, and had a modest amount of money to spend (say $30,000) what would you think the best way to spend the money would be?


----------



## cprted (Aug 7, 2009)

I voted for new equipment simply because I don't think $30,000 will go very far when it comes to a reno. Its all about getting the most bang for your buck.


----------



## jj3502 (Aug 7, 2009)

i voted for equipment but any leftover money could be used for a new pant job


----------



## Footer (Aug 7, 2009)

Those two things usually go hand in hand. Want more lights? You need more power. Want DMX toys? You need DMX distribution. Want new speakers? You need new wiring and hanging points. All in all, no matter what, both have to be considered.


----------



## museav (Aug 7, 2009)

It all depends on what is there, what is needed and what problems are being encountered.


----------



## Nobrakes15 (Aug 8, 2009)

I run a 20 year old theatre and the 30k would help bring us up to date on a few items. Gotta love being a non-profit!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 8, 2009)

museav said:


> It all depends on what is there, what is needed and what problems are being encountered.



I agree with Brad completely. I've worked in theaters that are brand new that could use more than that budget to make them a quality house and others that have been around more than 50 years that don't need much due to the types of performances or prior planning. 

Generally speaking, equipment often needs updating as it wears out faster, but if the infrastructure isn't there, you may end up getting equipment that you can't use.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Aug 9, 2009)

museav said:


> It all depends on what is there, what is needed and what problems are being encountered.




I agree : )

If there were beautiful rugs and cushioned seats and wallpaper that have not been damaged much, than you can move on, but if you got ripped up rugs, ripped seat cushions and falling wallpaper, than your going to want to make it looks halfway decent . 

Stage, if its scuffed to hell, dented and chipping, than a new floor or some serious buffing would be in order, 

Hows the curtain? What equipments there?

Etc etc : )

If I had 30,000 for my school auditorium, I would buy the things I have been talking about the last week 

As for the poll, I cant really chose one, because if the construction is fine, than equipment of course, But if you mean, both equipment and construction are poor, I think I would go on construction, depending if the lights, whatever light control there is, speaker and sound control and mixing there is functional.


----------



## seanandkate (Aug 10, 2009)

Like others said, it TOTALLY depends on your venue. It's like asking, "What would you spend money on for your 20 year old car? It depends what's wrong with it! In mine theatre (a small black box space built in the late 60s), I'd probably go for an isolated climate control for the space. We're totally at the whim of what is 'comfortable' at some other end of the building. But then again, even five years ago, my more pressing need was for new lighting instruments . . .


----------



## tcahall (Aug 12, 2009)

Rather than picking a place to put the money, I would first put together a list of "customers" or "interested parties" that use the theatre. This should include actors, bands, paying customers, touring ..., etc. Then ask a small sample of each group what they like best, and least, about the theatre.

Very likely, you will find some commonality of the perceived problems across the groups. This allows you to get some great insight into how others see your theatre and gives you some sound data upon which to base your decisions. You may be quite surprised at the answers you get.

Good luck.

Tim.

P.S. you will have better luck if you write down a few leading questions and make sure to take notes!


----------



## Clifford (Aug 12, 2009)

I _do_ work in a 20 year old theatre. A lot of the sound equipment in the rack is original and it's getting tired, and there are pieces of other systems missing (like the houselight controller). I would also spring for some more Source4 to phase out the remaining 360Q's (60% of the ERS inventory). Assuming we didn't get moving lights and all that jazz, the building doesn't need anything, it's still in (remarkably) good shape. Maybe a new coat of paint.


----------



## tjrobb (Aug 12, 2009)

Be glad for the 360Q's, our entire FOH cat is 1KL6's (ok maybe a couple Strand/Century 6x12/6x16, and over the stage we have a nice selection of Strand/Century 6x's and profile ERS'... with asbestos leads. We plan to upgrade to S4's with the remodel, thankfully.


----------



## MichInDC (Aug 13, 2009)

If I had $30,000, I would take it and run.

But seriously, with that kind of money it'll be nice to buy some more equipment. I work for a thirty-year old theater in DC and with that amount of money, it'll probably be spent on newer equipments and some major rejuvenation to the theater. You might want to check and see if all of your equipments are up to date or if there are some major repairs to be needed (like the leaky roof we had last year). Our theatre is old, but most of our lights, sound, and equipments are up to date. All we need is a face-lift but it won't happen anytime soon. And of course, check and make sure that the building's safe. If there are some dangerous hazards (ex. exposed asbestos, old wiring, rickety light grid, etc) then it'll probably be better to spend the money on repairs or sanitizing the building.


----------

